# Centipede Pre-Molt Signs?



## Leeum (Oct 28, 2016)

I've had my pede for a few weeks now (sub-adult Scolopendra Dehaani, ~5") and just had a couple questions regarding pre-molt.

The pede was active (at night) and eating fine the first week but has since buried himself to the bottom of the substrate (about 4 inches deep). I use a hygrometer to keep a steady humidity (70-80%) and the temperature is kept around 75 degrees Fahrenheit.

I'm not in a panic or anything as I know pedes like to burrow and conserve energy but is this any sign of pre-molt? He's been underground in the same spot for about 2 weeks now and doesn't appear to have moved a muscle (i can see a few legs through the dirt underneath the enclosure). He ignored any crickets that I would leave scurrying around overnight. When he did eat last, it was a single juicy superworm, but that was almost 3 weeks ago now.

A few questions:

Are there any behavioral changes in pedes in pre-molt?
Do they prefer to molt under or above ground?
Should I take any extra precautions to help him if he is molting? 
On average, how long are pedes in premolt where they do not eat?
What's the longest one of your (healthy) pedes has gone without eating?

Thanks in advance for any generous replies!


----------



## basin79 (Oct 29, 2016)

I'd personally up the temp a little bit.

Like you've typed pedes do like to bury. Before a molt they'll go off their food, and hunker down. Much like a T. And like a T the bigger they are the longer it takes for premolt through to the molt and then post molt feeding etc.

My little Hardwickei pede molts under it's cork bark and seems to be out of action for about 2-3 weeks all in all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 29, 2016)

basin79 is right. My _S.subspinipes _disappeared, literally, for molting in her/his burrow under the cork bark (seems that centipedes loves those so much more than T's, IMO) and still is recovering stamina down under :-s

I know well because I "Marine" inspect that devil every 4/5 days, checking... also because I miss the bugger attempt to open the lid at dawn, trigger my Henri "Papillon" Charrière weird side.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

